# any one have this?



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

so i got my 06 gto, finally needs a hood and a bumper, i want to go with carbon fiber hood, im on a budged so was wondering does anyone know or have this hood? and comments? 

Pontiac GTO 04-06 05 Carbon Fiber CV8-Z Hood: eBay Motors (item 130412491681 end time Aug-19-10 22:35:30 PDT)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks cool, but the hood pins will look like crap, IMO. Wonder if you can use those zeus fasteners or whatever.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

sooooooooooooooooooo...............did you get it? If so post some pics.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

ye i got it, it not as bad i thought it would be. ill post pics once my car is complete its still at the shop.


----------

